# My ViP622 DVR HDMI Dolby Digital 5.1 Problem



## HAiRYANiMAL (Sep 12, 2006)

Fellow ViP622 users,

I have read the multiple posts regarding no Dolby Digital 5.1 on the HDMI output on the ViP622. I am writing this to confirm the problem and tell everyone the long road that Dish Network has put me through.

To start, I have a Philips 50" HD Plasma TV (50PF7220A/37). It has 2 HDMI inputs. In the first input I have my ViP622 DVR and then second input is my HDMI DVD player. The Philips plasma TV has a digital audio out (coax) that I connect to my Pioneer Dolby Digital receiver (VSX-D608). It carries what ever the current sound is out. When I watch a DVD on my DVD player through the HDMI the Dolby Digital is passed through the digital auto out (coax). I would hope that my expensive ViP622 would do the same as my $60 DVD player, it does not.

I called Dish Network customer support. They had me check x, y, and z. My software version is L360. I have perfect signal strength. I passed all the tests they had me run though. In the end they did not solve my problem and I decided to research it online from here. I found this forum.

On September 5 I wrote an email to the customer support representatives describing my problem.

```
Question: Hello Dish Support,
I am a relatively new customer. I have the Vip622, HD silver package. I have a 50" plasma TV that is connected to the receiver via HDMI. I then have the digital output of my plasma TV connected to my Dolby digital receiver. My receiver only recognizes the audio as analog. I would imagine just like my DVD player, the HDMI would carry the Dolby digital/AC-3 signal. I have the exact same setup from my DVD player to my TV via HDMI and then I take the digital out of my plasma TV into my receiver and I receive Dolby digital/AC-3 signal.

The only work around I see is to take an optical cable from the receiver and plug it directly into my Dolby digital receiver. This has one MAJOR problem, there is a video/audio sync problem. The plasma has to generate the picture and is ~1 second behind the sound...

I want it to go through the HDMI to my plasma TV, this will solve the problem. How can you help me do this?


Thank You
```
On September 6 they wrote back with a canned email that did not help at all:

```
Dear Mr. 

Thank you for your email. 

Please check the following on your receiver and make the following changes:

Press the Menu button once to bring up the Main Menu
6 - System Setup
7-        Dolby Digital
                Select Dolby Digital/PCM             Line Mode
                 Select Done
1 - Installation
7 - TV1 Audio Sync 
        select Done

This should resolve the audio sync issue.  If this does not resolve the issue please use the links below for further troubleshooting.

A Technical Service Representative is available via live chat 1:30
PM-10:00 PM (MDT) 7 days per week regarding your concerns. Please click the following link to use this option.
Or you may contact our Customer Service Center at 1-800-333-DISH to speak with a Customer Service Specialist. We are available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week for assistance at your convenience.

As a current customer, you may always use our website to view your current or previous billing statements, add services, or make payments to your account.  Please use the link to visit our Online Customer Support Center.

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you.  If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to www dishnetwork com or reply to this email.  

Sincerely,

Brian M.
DISH Network Technical eCare

** Please include all previous correspondence when replying. **
```
 I didn't get any help from the canned email so the night of September 6 I tried their tech support chat. They didn't help either, here is the log:

```
Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
You have been connected to (RF)Zachary B.
Dish Subscriber: Hello Zachary
(RF)Zachary B: Hello Mr., how are you today?
Dish Subscriber: Good, do you understand my problem?
(RF)Zachary B: Yes, I actually saw your e-mail.
Dish Subscriber: What do you think? The response didn’t help
(RF)Zachary B: The HDMI cable does transfer surround sound audio.
Dish Subscriber: Will it in the future? My DVD player does
(RF)Zachary B: Have you checked your televisions settings for the ability to adjust audio?
Dish Subscriber: The audio is all in sync when I use the HDMI
Dish Subscriber: but when I use HDMI I get only Pro Logic not Dolby Digital
Dish Subscriber: there is no way with the Vip622 to have Dolby digital thru the HDMI cable?
(RF)Zachary B: Yes it does.
Dish Subscriber: My Vip622 is not putting Dolby digital on the HDMI cable
Dish Subscriber: it is putting stereo sound
(RF)Zachary B: Okay, press menu on your remote for me. Then select system setup and then Dolby digital.
Dish Subscriber: k
(RF)Zachary B: What are the settings on this menu?
Dish Subscriber: Dolby Digital/PCM and Line Mode
(RF)Zachary B: Great, select cancel, then installation and TV1 audio sync.
Dish Subscriber: High Definition is selected
(RF)Zachary B: Great. A quick question, what channels are you watching that are not providing surround sound?
Dish Subscriber: I cannot find any channels that produce Dolby digital surround sound. I have tried HBO HD, Locals, Locals OTA
Dish Subscriber: My receiver says that it is receiving the signal analog and not even digitally AC-3
(RF)Zachary B: Okay, give me one moment to look at your equipment set up.
Dish Subscriber: There are only 3 cables in the back of my receiver, two sat feeds from and one HDMI connection
(RF)Zachary B: Okay, after reviewing everything, we are trying replacing your receiver. I am also going to submit a report of our Technical Operations Department to look into plausible causes.
(RF)Zachary B: I do need some information off of your receiver, if you do not mind?
Dish Subscriber: okay
(RF)Zachary B: What screen are you in right now?
Dish Subscriber: watching tv
Dish Subscriber: no screen
(RF)Zachary B: Okay, please press the system info button on your remote.
(RF)Zachary B: What is the receiver CAID?
Dish Subscriber: k
Dish Subscriber: I must not be on that screen
Dish Subscriber: I am on System Info One
Dish Subscriber: has like a thru j
(RF)Zachary B: That great. What is in field "E"?
Dish Subscriber: top line = R00 7839 0788-09
Dish Subscriber: bottom line = S19 0299 1040-49
(RF)Zachary B: What is the software in field "D"?
Dish Subscriber: l360
Dish Subscriber: L360
(RF)Zachary B: Press the number three on your remote.
(RF)Zachary B: What is the DNASP number and bootstrap version?
Dish Subscriber: k
Dish Subscriber: DNASP = 206 Dsh787
Dish Subscriber: Bootstrap = 1711
(RF)Zachary B: Thank you.
(RF)Zachary B: What is your shipping address?
Dish Subscriber: Are you going to ship me something?
(RF)Zachary B: Yes, sir. I will be shipping you a new receiver.
Dish Subscriber: my shipping address is: XXXXXXX
Dish Subscriber: What will be different about my New Receiver
(RF)Zachary B: Thank you. It will correct your audio problem.
Dish Subscriber: Will it still be a Vip622?
(RF)Zachary B: Yes, sir.
Dish Subscriber: Okay great. Do you need anything else from met at this time?
(RF)Zachary B: I just have some information to give to you.
Dish Subscriber: Okay great, I am hoping this does not cost me any extra $$$.
(RF)Zachary B: No sir, everything is covered.
(RF)Zachary B: When you receive your equipment please read the instructional letter first. If you do not ship us the malfunctioning equipment within ten days after you receive the replacement unit, your DISH Network account will be charged. Some equipment is excluded and need not be returned. Follow the instructions enclosed. If your equipment is returned and our testing department determines that there is customer damage, the warranty will be void. Please return only the malfunctioning equipment. Please write your RA number on the outside of the box. Your RA number is 15196311. We are shipping your equipment by UPS BLUE 2ND DAY and you should receive it in 5 days. The shipping is covered both ways.
Dish Subscriber: Am I receiving a refurbished unit?
(RF)Zachary B: You may or may not. All of our refurbished units are tested for at least eight hours to ensure that everything is working correctly at operating temperature.
Dish Subscriber: Okay, Thank You.
Dish Subscriber: Good bye sir
(RF)Zachary B: I hope you have a great week Mr., and thank you for choosing Dish Network. Good night.
Your session has ended. You may now close this window.
```
 On September 11 I received my replacement receiver. I plugged it in and had the exact same problems. I called Dish Network customer support, they ran me through the same troubleshooting procedures. None of them resolved my problem. They wanted to send me yet another replacement receiver! I hung up on them, I am not getting anywhere.

What are other people doing to get Dolby Digital sound out of the ViP622 receiver?

Thanks Guys.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

The same way I do my Xbox and my upconvert DVD Player - Optical cable out of my 622 directly to my Sony Audio Receiver.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

The solution to your problem is to use the optical output from the 622. The 622 does not output dolby digital 5.1 audio over the HDMI port, it only outputs dolby digital 2.0 audio. Note in both cases the 622 is outputing dolby digital. That could be why tech support is getting confused and thinking you have no output.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

While it is sad that the product doesn't support this properly, it's unfortunately something which we have to accept. I personally wish even one Dish Network HD receiver would support native resolution passthrough (or rather, "closest matching resolution", since Dish seems to transmit a lot of resolutions which aren't any of 480i/480p/720p/1080i), but... They don't.

Everyone else uses their A/V receiver and runs the optical outputs from their various devices into the stereo in order to do the required Dolby Digital decoding. The TV is only used for the video, not as an audio source switch or as an audio passthrough device.


----------



## HAiRYANiMAL (Sep 12, 2006)

The problem with having the audio go directly to my reciever and not thru my TV is that I swear that the video/audio is out of sync when you do that. The plasma picture takes extra time to display and then the audio is out of sync if you take it directly to the receiver. (I may be crazy...)


----------



## thraner (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a 622 connected via optical to my Samsung HT-Q40 5.1 home theater. I do get the pure Dolby Digital as do you. There is however a setting on the home theater that I can use to delay the sound. Perhaps you can find a similar adjustment on your audio system?


----------



## sleeplessInSunnyvale (Jan 16, 2005)

In any case, HDMI audio is stereo only, so this is not exactly Dish nor 622's fault. (Perhaps future HDMI standard might support 5.1 over HDMI audio?) It would have saved you a lot of heartburns to do research first on this forum before asking CSR's.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

If you're saying that HDMI itself, irrespective of the 622, is stereo audio only, you're mistaken. The HDMI spec supports up to 8 channels of audio, and just about every format ever heard of, including full Dolby and DTS. Whether or not a device supports the full audio capabilities is up to the manufacturer, though.

From the HDMI org website:

'HDMI supports standard, enhanced, or high-definition video, plus multi-channel digital audio on a single cable. It transmits all ATSC HDTV standards and supports 8-channel, 192kHz, uncompressed digital audio and all currently-available compressed formats (such as Dolby Digital and DTS), HDMI 1.3 adds additional support for new lossless digital audio formats Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD with bandwidth to spare to accommodate future enhancements and requirements.'


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

sleeplessInSunnyvale said:


> In any case, HDMI audio is stereo only, so this is not exactly Dish nor 622's fault. (Perhaps future HDMI standard might support 5.1 over HDMI audio?) It would have saved you a lot of heartburns to do research first on this forum before asking CSR's.


You don't need a future HDMI standard to get 5.1 over HDMI. The original poster gets 5.1 over HDMI now, as does thraner and others. Just not from DISH equipment.


----------



## sleeplessInSunnyvale (Jan 16, 2005)

I stand corrected then.


----------



## thraner (Aug 21, 2006)

CABill said:


> You don't need a future HDMI standard to get 5.1 over HDMI. The original poster gets 5.1 over HDMI now, as does thraner and others. Just not from DISH equipment.


Just to clarify, I am getting 5.1 over optical. I am only using the HDMI for video.


----------



## CricTic (Mar 17, 2006)

You've stated that you observe audio sync issues when you use the optical out on the 622 to feed your receiver. How often? I've sometimes noticed slight sync issues with the audio about 5% of the time ... and when it occurs, it's always with HD programming. It seems to correct itself with time. I've always just assumed that there was a momentary glitch in the HD stream, and have learned to live with it.


----------



## jamiecrane (Sep 26, 2006)

HAiRYANiMAL said:


> The problem with having the audio go directly to my reciever and not thru my TV is that I swear that the video/audio is out of sync when you do that. The plasma picture takes extra time to display and then the audio is out of sync if you take it directly to the receiver. (I may be crazy...)


Audio sync issues are common with digital displays you can use a delay correction device such as the Alchemy² DDL Digital Delay Line to correct your sync issues.
Hopefully we will get 5.1 output over HDMI from dish soon.

Jamie


----------



## mikasasukasa (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad I found this thread. I was killing myself trying to get Dolby Digital over HDMI on my 622.

My receiver (Denon AVR-4306) does a good job of allowing my assign inputs and delay (in case of audio video sync issues) so I don't mind using Optical, but I'd like to get rid of the extra cable. 

Plus I read that the component may actually look better on the 622 than the hdmi. I haven't tested, but I'd hate to go back to a bunch of cables again. I just got rid of them when I replaced my HD Tuner and Cable box.


----------



## mikasasukasa (Oct 3, 2006)

Check page 95 (section 11) of the HDTV User's guide. It states in the Tips section, "To Take full advantage of DD5.1, you need an optical cable and a stereo that supports this feature."

So I guess they did tell us. Although I still have to wonder wtf...no HDMI audio.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What do you mean no HDMI audio? You do get HDMI audio, just not DD 5.1. And for a lot of folks that is sufficient.


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

dave1234 said:


> The solution to your problem is to use the optical output from the 622. The 622 does not output dolby digital 5.1 audio over the HDMI port, it only outputs dolby digital 2.0 audio. Note in both cases the 622 is outputing dolby digital. That could be why tech support is getting confused and thinking you have no output.


Is this correct? Although HDMI is capable of multichannel PCM (my HD DVD player is sourcing 6 channels to my Pioneer Elite), the implimentation in the 622 is Dolby 2.0 Stereo only?

Can somebody please confirm this so that I may: a)scream, and b)go buy another optical cable.

Thanks.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Go buy another optical Cable. HDMI on 622 currently is only 2.0.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

scaesare's post 17 is a DVD player and there have been at least a dozen posts from others with devices that generate more than 2 channel via HDMI. Why restrict to "any STB"? There are year old posts from people sourcing 5.1 via HDMI in the 942 support forum but I think they are all HDMI via DVD player. HAiRYANiMAL in post 1 is also using a DVD player to the TV and the TV passes digital audio out via coax to the receiver. My TV is hooked up similarly to the A/V receiver, but only passes 5.1 with I watch an OTA digital because I don't have anything to supply it via HDMI. I should mention that my two year old 942's HDMI has now degraded to no connection or DVI. I can push / wiggle the HDMI connector at times to get HDMI resored (you can tell because it then passes audio out the TV speakers).


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

Correct, the HD DVD player is capable of transporting the native Dolby or DTS 5.1 bitstream over the HDMI connection to an AVR which then decodes, converts from D/A, and plays it.

For the newer audio codecs (i.e. Dolby TrueHD), the HD deck decodes the bitstream internally, and then passes the audio as multichannel uncompressed PCM audio over HDMI to the AVR, whech then simply does D/A and then plays it. No decoding necessary, as it was already decoded in the DVD deck.

If the 622 is passing only stereo, does anybody know if this is a hardware limitation of the 622 design, or if this is something that will likely be addressed with a software update?


----------



## jawest12 (Oct 13, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> If this is correct, I would love to have the OP post the name of *any* STB that he'she actually owns that provides a signal to an A / V Receiver that actually decodes 5.1.
> 
> .


Obviously, I am not the OP. And just registered, been lurking awhile.

AS far as STB's go, D*tv's HR10-250 does pass 5.1 DD through HDMI. My Onkyo decodes it from the stream and sends the video on to the TV.

Which was nice because it got rid of the annoying unsupported audio message on the TV (it's an XBR2, so no DD decoding).


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

If the 622 is passing only stereo, does anybody know if this is a hardware limitation of the 622 design, or if this is something that will likely be addressed with a software update?[/QUOTE]

My contact in engineering says that DD5.1 over HDMI should be available next year. No timeline given though.

Scott


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

teachsac said:


> My contact in engineering says that DD5.1 over HDMI should be available next year. No timeline given though.
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

teachsac said:


> If the 622 is passing only stereo, does anybody know if this is a hardware limitation of the 622 design, or if this is something that will likely be addressed with a software update?


My contact in engineering says that DD5.1 over HDMI should be available next year. No timeline given though.

Scott[/QUOTE]

Is this still a limitation with the latest 622 firmware. I just bought a new Sony STR-DG910 AV receiver with HDMI inputs and thought that I could get DD5.1 the multichannel auto through the HDMI from the 622. Unfortunately I am only getting L & R front audio (so I am assuming the 622 isn't sending the 5.1 through HDMI).

I would have thought Dish would have addressed this by now. Before I go and reconfigure everything for Optical on my receiver, please confirm this is most likely my problem.

Thanks,
mh

Thanks,

Never mind - I got it working with just HDMI so I guess the VIP622 is now 5.1 compatible via HDMI. Not exactly sure how I fixed it other than stumbling across a right combo of settings on my receiver.

Thanks


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Just for reference, this was added in L401 (March, 2007), so is no longer an issue. This was a major limitation of the 622 which was thankfully addressed, along with a number of other more minor problems.


----------



## bravefan44 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey, I have that same A/V receiver (DG910) and can't get Dolby Digital 5.1 through HDMI on my 622. Optical passes 5.1 fine but when I use HDMI, I get 2.0 only. Any suggestions/tweaks on the DG910? Maybe a faulty 622? I happy enough with optical, but wouldn't mind getting rid of another cable. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

bravefan44 said:


> Hey, I have that same A/V receiver (DG910) and can't get Dolby Digital 5.1 through HDMI on my 622. Optical passes 5.1 fine but when I use HDMI, I get 2.0 only. Any suggestions/tweaks on the DG910? Maybe a faulty 622? I happy enough with optical, but wouldn't mind getting rid of another cable. Thanks for any help.


I got it working with alot of fiddling (There are alot of settings on the 910).

Tell me what settings you have on your VIP622(Should be PC/Bitstream), and the settings you have in the 910, such as Auto AFD(There are alot of them to go through) and I'll compare them to mine.

What's weird is alot of time it does only play 2.0 which I don't think is right. Then sometimes it does the full DD5.1 - I just got it this week so I am still figuring it out.

I'll help you as much as I can.


----------



## gotfef (Sep 25, 2007)

Am I correct in understanding that this should work for my new 722? I want to use HDMI to connect to my receiver, and then pass through to the TV. Will the receiver pick up the 5.1 surround?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.. both 622 and 722 support DD 5.1 through HDMI.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Yes.. both 622 and 722 support DD 5.1 through HDMI.


The odd thing I am experiencing with the 622 through HDMI is I am getting DD5.1on some stations(Not many), but the more common audio I get through my receiver(STR-DG910) is straight PCM 48 with only Front Left and Right, and sub speakers activating, even on many HD channels. This can't be right.

I have my receiver set to "AFD Auto" which means it should automatically encode to whatever the program originally intended, but it seems I must not have something set right . Since the VIP622 doesn't have much in the way for settings (PCM & Bitstream), its got to be something on my receiver. Can anybody tell me what encoding setting would be the "catch all" for the VIp622 output.

I'm sure its my ignorance here

thanks,


----------



## bravefan44 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have my 622 audio to DD/PCM and RF. I have my 910 set to AFD auto and HDMI IN. I checked HBO and ESPN which I know are DD 5.1 and still get only stereo. I switch it to OPT IN and I get DD 5.1. I've basically just resigned to OPT IN because HDMI never works. Again, I'm content with this setup, but wouldn't mind getting rid of that extra cable. Now, I just want it to work because I've made it a mission.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

bravefan44 said:


> I have my 622 audio to DD/PCM and RF. I have my 910 set to AFD auto and HDMI IN. I checked HBO and ESPN which I know are DD 5.1 and still get only stereo. I switch it to OPT IN and I get DD 5.1. I've basically just resigned to OPT IN because HDMI never works. Again, I'm content with this setup, but wouldn't mind getting rid of that extra cable. Now, I just want it to work because I've made it a mission.


Hmm - that sounds odd. Noty exactly sure what the problem is.

Try the HD Network channels at night as that's when I see the DD5.1 kicking in the most on mine. But like I said, many of my channels are coming through as PCM48 with no Dolby Digital.

The problem with the 910 is that the setup menus are horrible - not laid out very well and tons of options.

What about reinitializing the HDMI port on the 622 - I think its under system setup or installation.

Also, on the video menu of the 910, under Control(HDMI Control) you have that off, and under that same menu are you onlt outputting to AMP (Not AMP+TV)

On the Audio menu of the 910 - under DEC. Pri, set it to Dec Auto.

Try this out.


----------



## bravefan44 (Apr 6, 2007)

Guitar1969 said:


> Also, on the video menu of the 910..., and under that same menu are you only outputting to AMP (Not AMP+TV).


This is the key, although I have no idea what this setting even does. Now I have both DD5.1 on the OPT and HDMI. It seems to work on all the channels that have DD5.1 available. It works!!!! Thanks man.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

bravefan44 said:


> This is the key, although I have no idea what this setting even does. Now I have both DD5.1 on the OPT and HDMI. It seems to work on all the channels that have DD5.1 available. It works!!!! Thanks man.


I'm glad its working - it is a poor design of the 910. When it is set to AMP, that means the sound only goes to your HT speakers attached to the 910. When the receiver is set to AMP+TV, it means your speakers should fire, but also the audio should come out of your TV(via the HDMI cable attached to your TV that is also sending the video). But if you look at the 910 manual(p 55) it says if set up this way(AMP+TV)that if the TV cannot handle DD5.1, then that will dicatate what is output to both the TV and the 910 speakers. Not sure why they had to do it this way, because sometimes it would be nice to just run the TV audio by itself(My wife doesn't like dealing with the HT audio thing). Since the 910 is a Home theater receiver, why wouldn't people want multichannnel sound through the speakers too , even if using AMP+TV.

One question for you now that its working - Are you finding alot of the Dish channels only playing PCM 48 audio(Not DD5.1) through L R and sub.


----------



## bravefan44 (Apr 6, 2007)

Guitar1969 said:


> When it is set to AMP, that means the sound only goes to your HT speakers attached to the 910. When the receiver is set to AMP+TV, it means your speakers should fire, but also the audio should come out of your TV(via the HDMI cable attached to your TV that is also sending the video).


Ahhhh, that makes sense.


Guitar1969 said:


> maybe if I'm brave I will try AMP+TV but then again, I don't want to screw it up.


I'd be willing to bet that DD5.1 via HDMI will cease if you switch back. That's what happens with my setup.


Guitar1969 said:


> One question for you now that its working - Are you finding alot of the Dish channels only playing PCM 48 audio (Not DD5.1) through L R and sub.


Most Dish channels do come out PCM 48, but I think it's because the source channel is only broadcast in "Stereo". All channels that I expect to broadcast DD5.1 (HD channels) do output DD5.1 correctly via HDMI now. Hope that helps.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

I do HDMI switching. I connect 622, PS3 and XBOX360 to my sony AV receiver. 622 & 360 does 5.1, while PS3 can do up to 7.1. I only have one HDMI cable going to my TV, and I don't use optical.


----------



## JMan123 (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got an optical cable running from the back of my TV, into my stereo receiver. 

I then just hook up all my equipment via HDMI, component, etc... and it seems to work fine for me.


----------

